# Large U.S. Haystocks



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

This Farm Journal story says that U.S. haystocks in May were much higher than anticipated in most locals.

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com...an_anticipated/


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

*Cupboards were bare here this spring most everyone had sold out.But demand was down also with nice winter.And cattle rations have taken out hay and added more cornstalks.*

*Was in NE SD dairy belt yesterday the hay in windrows looked like 4 th cutting.Pretty pethetic.One guy was chopping had 5 windrows merged together.70' of crop into 1 windrow.He was chopping at 15 mph.I think the frost really hurt that earlier.*


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Not sure where that hay is, but it isn't here. Most people are saying yields are running 40-50 percent of normal. I'm not quite half done with first cutting yet and I have one hoop building with 6 and a half rows in it out of 14. Last year I had one building clear full of good first cut, another 75 for my cows in another, another 200 under tarps and 200 on the ground in rows for my cows. I did take 40 acres of poor fields out, but I picked up 18 to replace those. I've had one field on the sand that only went 1800 lbs/acre, normally we see 2 to 2.5 tons to the acre on a good first cut.

I've had three calls out of the blue today from people wanting to buy it out of the field. First they start out saying how poor their yields are and they want to get some bought now as they don't have enough, but then they balk when I give em a price. Tell em fine, my yields are down to so I have plenty of storage room this year so it can sit till winter when the price is sure to double.


----------



## Texasmark (Dec 20, 2011)

Not here in N. Texas. Adequate rain at the right times plus mild winter temperatures turned deserts into oases. It's rye hay but plenty digestible and protein may be ok. All I saw B4 cutting was dark green and that speaks for itself. At least the animals here will have some roughage and if needed supplemented with cubes or creep. Hay is stacked everywhere, including my place but I am working a hay crop as I type so that I will have a min. 2 year supply on hand. No more of this $120 for a 4x6, 1000# or less bale of who knows what kind of stuff for me!!!!!!

Mark


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

mlappin said:


> Not sure where that hay is, but it isn't here. Most people are saying yields are running 40-50 percent of normal. I'm not quite half done with first cutting yet and I have one hoop building with 6 and a half rows in it out of 14. Last year I had one building clear full of good first cut, another 75 for my cows in another, another 200 under tarps and 200 on the ground in rows for my cows. I did take 40 acres of poor fields out, but I picked up 18 to replace those. I've had one field on the sand that only went 1800 lbs/acre, normally we see 2 to 2.5 tons to the acre on a good first cut.
> 
> I've had three calls out of the blue today from people wanting to buy it out of the field. First they start out saying how poor their yields are and they want to get some bought now as they don't have enough, but then they balk when I give em a price. Tell em fine, my yields are down to so I have plenty of storage room this year so it can sit till winter when the price is sure to double.


I'm getting calls also.Guys that want to buy ALL of it.They want to pick it up as soon as it is baled.

1.I've been selling hay for 30 yrs and have some loyal customers so they come first.

2.The price?Hmmm.Told a guy I would sell him hay but to be priced in Dec.

Hmmmm.These guys wanting to buy hay plowed theres up to grow more corn.

Yield HERE.Guys that cut for dairy hay are saying 1.2 tons on first cutting.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

swmnhay said:


> I'm getting calls also.Guys that want to buy ALL of it.They want to pick it up as soon as it is baled.
> 
> 1.I've been selling hay for 30 yrs and have some loyal customers so they come first.
> 
> ...


Interesting, the guy I used to sell ALL my first cut to that went organic, is seriously considering dumping the organic BS and wants to know what I sell all my first to him for. Wonder what he'd say if I told him he could have it all, but we'd price it at the end of the year? Really wanted to tell him if he wouldn't have quit buying all my first, I wouldn't have had to add all the extra storage. With all the extra storage and low yields this year, I have no need to sell any hay right now. For tax purposes as well I _really_ don't need to sell any hay this early. Kept that to myself though.

We used to figure 2 to 2.5 tons to the acre on first cut, most guys are saying overall they are getting 40-70% of normal.


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

Guys, if anybody has found the oversupply of hay, especially anything remotely close to dairy quality in alfalfa, I can help you move it. I can sell 20 semi loads by the end of the week if I had it, and tomorrow is Friday.


----------



## Feed Hay (May 30, 2008)

Yield was off here in southern IL at about 60% of usual. Mild winter helped, have some left from last year, but many will not have that. Lots of hay fieds turned into corn/soybean fields the past few years here. The problem with the media folks like AgWeb and others is they call one source, in one location, and think it is the same across the country. That is what is nice about this forum, we can compare notes by location


----------



## jdhayboy (Aug 20, 2010)

I Wud say our yields were down on av. Serage around 50%. Some fields did really well and others were just pathetic. If it weren't for the price if square bales we Wud have been doing good to break even.


----------



## expensive hobby (Feb 16, 2010)

ARMYWORM TOOK 50% OF MY 50% CROP AND IM SURE IM NOT THE ONLY ONE


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Looks like USDA is full of crap,according to what everyone is posting,


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

Even with fertilizer and rain, the fields have not recovered from the drought down here. Yields are down and prices are still high. I had two people stop on the road when I was raking my last cutting to ask if it was for sale. I rolled up my first cuttings and I'm sitting on the bales. With the cost of inputs, I don't see the prices dropping anytime soon.


----------



## Texasmark (Dec 20, 2011)

haybaler101 said:


> Guys, if anybody has found the oversupply of hay, especially anything remotely close to dairy quality in alfalfa, I can help you move it. I can sell 20 semi loads by the end of the week if I had it, and tomorrow is Friday.


I pass a place where a guy has at least a couple hundred or so 5x6 bales of clean Coastal Bermuda piled up. He is about 20 miles from here and I have no idea as to what he is going to do with it nor how much he is asking, but I wouldn't doubt that the last years drought price is still in vogue so you could probably expect around $100 and when you add shipping costs....Texas to Indiana, 800 miles est., $2 a hub mile, 1600 RT so that's another $90 roughly, 18 rolls you are looking at $200 hay. Pretty pricey.

Mark


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

Texasmark said:


> I pass a place where a guy has at least a couple hundred or so 5x6 bales of clean Coastal Bermuda piled up. He is about 20 miles from here and I have no idea as to what he is going to do with it nor how much he is asking, but I wouldn't doubt that the last years drought price is still in vogue so you could probably expect around $100 and when you add shipping costs....Texas to Indiana, 800 miles est., $2 a hub mile, 1600 RT so that's another $90 roughly, 18 rolls you are looking at $200 hay. Pretty pricey.
> 
> Mark


Yeah, and that stuff will not make milk, 18 rolls is only half a truck load, and my guys want large squares. You can't pay freight unless you have 25 ton on the truck.


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

Talked to a hay broker from Wisconsin today that moves over 100,000 tons a year. Said he has never seen the spply this low. Moral of the story, usda and most magazine reports are not worth the cost of the paper they are printed on.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

haybaler101 said:


> Talked to a hay broker from Wisconsin today that moves over 100,000 tons a year. Said he has never seen the spply this low. Moral of the story, usda and most magazine reports are not worth the cost of the paper they are printed on.


I have a friend that used to be a customer hounding me to_ let_ him buy what I already have stored. He used to buy every single bale of first cutting I'd sell him then he went organic. Me thinks he wants a price so he can push a pencil a bit and decide if this is the year he dumps the organic thing and goes back to conventional. I also have a feeling that atm he either can't get enough organic hay, or can't afford the price to get enough organic hay to last him a year.


----------



## OneManShow (Mar 17, 2009)

Large hay stocks??? Our barns are EMPTY.


----------



## blueriver (Oct 19, 2009)

We've had a fairly good spring run with the rye ... the pearl millet will bale next week and my first cut of Bermuda as well as the bahia will also go next week ... the yields look as if they will be off about 25-30%

The rye grass mix of 4x5.5 netwrapped sold in the field for $50 ... maybe should have held on to it.


----------

